# So mad I could.....................................



## quackwacker (Aug 25, 2010)

Two weekends ago we were in the Boro visiting my folks. They have a golf cart that the kids love to ride and the adults will load up all the kids and ride around the neighbor hood. Well Sat afternoon my Mom and Stacy( my wife) had three kids and the Boykin Jaz in the cart riding the roads when out of the blue, a pit bull comes running out from this house and chases them down the raod. Stacy was on the back with Colby ( my two year old ) and she had to pull her feet up to keep from getting bitten, all the while holding Colby and Jaz. The dog chased them a ways then turned and went back home. Mom called the sheriff and and they came out and couldnt find the dog and no one was home at the time. The dog is being kept on a chain in the back yard. 
Now this is a nice neighbor hood, I mean really nice.

Last night that same dog attacked a guy riding his bike. Banged the guy up pretty good. Sheriff came out, animal control got the dog. Dont know what will happen next but if it were me Id sue the you know what out of the owners and donate it to charity just to make a point. 

It aint the dogs fault, its the owners. The dog will get put down and the owner will get a slap on the wrist and then go get another Pit Bull.

Just ticks me off. If it had been my child or wife the dog got, Yall might have to come visit me on Sundays in the big house.

Oh and it wasn't a beagle or lab or pointer or boykin or insert what you want, it was a pit bull.  Being aggressive, doin what he has been breed to do over years and years.


----------



## bobman (Aug 25, 2010)

My boykin is the only dog I own that has bit anyone, my pit never has. 

Who knows what goes on in a dogs head?

I agree the owner is the problem and I know pits are aggressive, mine is anyway.

But a lot of breeds will chase stuff if they aren't trained not to,which comes back to the real problem, the owner.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 25, 2010)

Pit owners are a dedicated bunch.

I'm an insurance agent and I had a lady insured who had a pit bull (for real) that killed her grandson.  Even after her grandson was killed by the dog she would not get rid of the dog.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 25, 2010)

lee hanson will be along soon.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2010)

secondseason said:


> Pit owners are a dedicated bunch.
> 
> I'm an insurance agent and I had a lady insured who had a pit bull (for real) that killed her grandson.  Even after her grandson was killed by the dog she would not get rid of the dog.



holy cow....She's INSANE


----------



## secondseason (Aug 25, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow....She's INSANE



and her dog was too.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2010)

secondseason said:


> and her dog was too.



If that was my mom/grandmother I would NEVER see/talk/visit her again...NEVER.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that your family and dog are all ok!


----------



## secondseason (Aug 25, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> If that was my mom/grandmother I would NEVER see/talk/visit her again...NEVER.




she alienated her whole family over that dog.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> Two weekends ago we were in the Boro visiting my folks. They have a golf cart that the kids love to ride and the adults will load up all the kids and ride around the neighbor hood. Well Sat afternoon my Mom and Stacy( my wife) had three kids and the Boykin Jaz in the cart riding the roads when out of the blue, a pit bull comes running out from this house and chases them down the raod. Stacy was on the back with Colby ( my two year old ) and she had to pull her feet up to keep from getting bitten, all the while holding Colby and Jaz. The dog chased them a ways then turned and went back home. Mom called the sheriff and and they came out and couldnt find the dog and no one was home at the time. The dog is being kept on a chain in the back yard.
> Now this is a nice neighbor hood, I mean really nice.
> 
> Last night that same dog attacked a guy riding his bike. Banged the guy up pretty good. Sheriff came out, animal control got the dog. Dont know what will happen next but if it were me Id sue the you know what out of the owners and donate it to charity just to make a point.
> ...



That is messed up.  I wish they would start shoving dog owners in jail when this happens.  I hope they do sue and I hope they win.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Aug 25, 2010)

I just wish people in general took better care of thier pets. Good pens, good food, lots of love. Sometime that just dont happen and bad results happen. We will never get some people to change.


----------



## bobman (Aug 25, 2010)

since when do private owners get to decide a dog that kills a child doesn't get destroyed???

I'm sorry that just doesn't sound right


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 25, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> Last night that same dog attacked a guy riding his bike. Banged the guy up pretty good. Sheriff came out, animal control got the dog. Dont know what will happen next but if it were me Id sue the you know what out of the owners and donate it to charity just to make a point.



Neighbors to my in-laws had their pup (11 mths old black Lab) picked up by Animal Control due to it chasing a cyclist (and the turning wheels of the bike) and knocking her off her bike.  Woman called 911...which sent out a firetruck, ambulance, and police to a small rural area in NW Georgia. The woman said she had been "attacked" by the dog and that the dog was "ferocious."  

ER Docs could find zero indication of dog bites or an "attack."  Dog was held for a couple of days, tested on zero aggression before being released to its owner (who now has a fully-enclosed pen for the dog.)  

Woman is now suing the dog owners for a 6-figure amount for owning a "vicious animal" and for "emotional distress that will prevent her from cycling ever again." 

If the neighbors had Skippy kenneled properly, it wouldn't have happened.


P.S. FWIW, my German Shepherd would chase a bicycle...if I let him, and I'm pretty darn sure someone would say he's "dangerous" just because of the way he looks and the fact that he's a German Shepherd.  However, he also has his CGC and TDI certifications - lol.

I saw an older episode of "It's Me or the Dog" last night in which this family owned a Dachshund that had "bitten and attacked at least 14 people....that's when they stopped counting" to the extent of it "drawing blood and at times requiring stitches."  Guess what?  Dog was just told "no no!" and an attempt to "re-direct its aggression."  If that had been a large breed of dog (no matter what it was) that Dachshund would have been euthanized due to being a dangerous liability.



dawg2 said:


> If that was my mom/grandmother I would NEVER see/talk/visit her again...NEVER.



No....that dog would go on a "nature hike" into the woods...and never come out.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 25, 2010)

bobman said:


> since when do private owners get to decide a dog that kills a child doesn't get destroyed???
> 
> I'm sorry that just doesn't sound right




The incident happened before I came to the agency, according to the notes, incident was  reportded by the daughter (mother of the child) that the dog had mauled the child resulting in it's death, the dog owner contended that it was not her dog that did it but a neighbors dog.  Since there wasn't a witness charges were dropped.  But a civil action from the daughter on the mother resulted in a judgement and pay out by the insurance co.


----------



## bobman (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusgast4_8_21.htm#s4


interesting rules


----------



## LonePine (Aug 25, 2010)

Bugeye said:


> lee hanson will be along soon.



Its just a matter of time........  Next up: 10 new Threads with links to articles about how great pit bulls are


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 25, 2010)

So all these bad owners should haved trained their dog to not bite.I never had one I had to train to not bite but I never had a pit.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Lance45lb said:


> Its just a matter of time........  Next up: 10 new Threads with links to articles about how great pit bulls are



Hey I had my 2-day 150 post arguement with him, he's around somewhere, looking for more Pro Pitt Bull Propaganda most likely


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband was walking one of our dogs the other evening, taking him for his final potty walk, when he was confronted by my cousin's two menacing labs who were growling & snapping at him and our dog like crazy.  This all happened right smack in my Mom & Dad's front yard!

These are the same two that made the mistake of jumping one of our big, male American Bulldogs, while he was chained at my Mom & Dad's, when I was there visiting them.  Now since that time, our male has become more dog aggressive than he was.  I'm not saying it's all their fault, as my breed has a tendency to be dog aggressive anyway, but I know they certainly contributed to his worsening behavior towards other large, male dogs, since that happened.

They have also jumped on a Shepherd mix stray that hangs around my nephew's house.  My nephew puts food out for him and these two will jump the dog and take his food every chance they get.  And worse yet, they crap on my nephew's front porch every night.  I swear they are like a couple of unruly teenagers or something!  He has caught them in the act several times and popped them with a BB gun, but they continue to do it.  Almost every morning, there is a fresh pile of crap on the doorstep.  My nephew is like me and is softhearted, so he doesn't want to hurt the dogs, but he said he felt like shoveling the crap up and throwing it right in my cousin's front door.

We've asked our cousins nicely several times, to please contain their dogs, but whatdaya think, they are still running loose and wreaking havoc on the neighborhood!   Regardless of breed, it all boils down to irresponsible owners!


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like an owner issue with the labs.......The labs are doing what is normal for any breed of dogs allowed to roam and pack. They are claiming and protecting their home turf. Normal pack behavior. Owner needs his butt kicked for allowing it. Question- has these dogs actually caused injuries to other dogs that required vet care or just a bite mark here and there?? 
On a side note- it is amazing at how nutering a male dog will settle his butt down.
I have a couple of dogs that I let free roam because of the local meth heads in the area. One is a treeing fiest..the other is my Wombat who knows what kind of dog he is dog. 
When I first let them roam, those two dogs would be gone all day and come back all chewed up and limping where they had been trying to claim the neighborhood fighting with the other local dogs. Alone they were fine, together they were trouble and thought they were tuff, LOL.
Well I took ol Wombat and had him cut....he hasn't left the yard since (I have a big yard). It was amazing how fast it settled him down and now he does his job and stays on high alert when the sun goes down. Lets me know when the neighbors are on the prowl and they know he runs loose. Country alarm system. He is the early warning signal and the beagles wake the dead!

With all of that said- I feel there is a HUGE difference in dogs that are "dog aggressive" and dogs that are "people aggressive".


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Sounds like an owner issue with the labs.......The labs are doing what is normal for any breed of dogs allowed to roam and pack. They are claiming and protecting their home turf. Normal pack behavior. Owner needs his butt kicked for allowing it. Question- has these dogs actually caused injuries to other dogs that required vet care or just a bite mark here and there??
> On a side note- it is amazing at how nutering a male dog will settle his butt down.
> I have a couple of dogs that I let free roam because of the local meth heads in the area. One is a treeing fiest..the other is my Wombat who knows what kind of dog he is dog.
> When I first let them roam, those two dogs would be gone all day and come back all chewed up and limping where they had been trying to claim the neighborhood fighting with the other local dogs. Alone they were fine, together they were trouble and thought they were tuff, LOL.
> ...



These two particular dogs can be menacing to both people and dogs, as they have came in my Mom & Dad's yard and growled at them sitting on their front porch, which really ticked my Dad off good.  He didn't like being growled at, while on his own front porch!  They're basically just bullies though and as far as I know they have never bitten anyone.

Luckily they didn't hurt my dog when they jumped him either.  Had a few bites on him, but he shook one of them like a rag doll, so I'd say it probably got the worst end of the stick.  The other was too busy biting at my dog's rear (guess he was the smarter one after all, for biting the end that doesn't bite back LOL).  One of my males is pretty aggressive, but he wasn't near as aggressive until he had the run in with those dogs.  I show mine, so none of my males are fixed.  I've only had one male fixed and he had prostrate problems, so I didn't have a choice on him.  Only thing... they are not supposed to gain weight after being fixed, at least the vet says they won't, but mine gained up to 120lbs!  My Dad kept telling me my dog would spread out, but I didn't believe him LOL.    

No, I think you hit the nail right on the head.  Most definitely an owner issue!  My cousin's are just irresponsible and there's no other way around it!  The dogs roam together and it makes them bolder, than if it were a lone dog by himself.  Plus another thing is, I don't think my cousin's feed those dogs half the time, so they're probably just hungry and roaming, looking for something to eat.  

As if you couldn't already tell what kind of folks my cousins are.. it get's worse.  They let their dogs run loose all the time, yet they shot another cousin's lab, that lives right across the road from them, just for coming into their yard.  The dog they shot was an older dog that wouldn't bother a thing in the world.

My nephew had griped at the one's that shot the dog the week prior, about the dogs crapping on his front porch, so I reckon they were just mad at the world and took the attitude that any dog that set foot in their yard, they would shoot!  That's the only thing we could ever figure out anyway.

Now, my cousin that's dog was shot has fenced in most of her property, so that only leaves them and one other neighbor with dogs that run loose.  Everyone else, including me plays by the rules and keep our dogs up.

We used to all let our dogs run loose though.  Those were the days!  But now the area is just too heavily populated to do that.  That was back in the good ole days when my Grandpa would take his Beagles and hunt all the time, both on our land and on other people's land to.  Nobody cared and nobody thought anything of it.  All the hunter's.. fox hunters, rabbit hunters, coon hunters etc. were welcome to let their dogs run anytime.  It just seems like people had more respect for each other and their property back then.  People didn't steal, tear things up or destroy as much.  Wasn't all the bickering and fighting that you have going on now!  Now a few bad apples have seemingly ruined it for everyone.  Now people are so picky and curious and don't want the hunter's or any other man or dog setting foot on their property.  

Nice Beagles btw.. makes me think back to some of my Grandpa's dogs.   :  )


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 26, 2010)

I wonder if your cousin would notice if his labs went missing (one at a time) and came back fixed?? ROFL 
Not suggesting anything ya know.........Hehehehehe


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad the kids and family are ok.  

Now.....there are bigger issues to worry about in life than breeds of dogs...too much misunderstanding and variables that can affect the behavior of dogs.  Awhile back when i was younger....I owned a cute AKC Choc. lab and boxer.  The neighbors would tell you these dogs are nice and well behaved....but little did they know I always got my dogs riled up when they would hear or see something.  One day the dogs started barking and I went down to see what they were barking at....got them riled up as usuall.....Good girl, good boy!!!  Opened the door and out they went, turned the corner and heard a man screaming.  It was the meter man.....my "cute" AKC choc lab was tearing into him while my boxer was nipping at his feet.  I freaked out!!  This is all my fault!  I encouraged this behavior!  My neighbors were shocked....they quickly said...that man must have done something to them to provoke it....nope...it was all me!  And it did not make the local news.....despite the man needing stitches, they came and saw my cute lab....she did not look viscious enough and chalked it up as a freak incident.  WOW!!


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 26, 2010)

> she did not look viscious enough and chalked it up as a freak incident. WOW!!



How did you handle this situation? Did you destroy the dog(s)?

The only it is EVER an accident is when you are breaking up two dogs fighting and put your hand in the way or if the dog is injured and in sever pain. Other than that there is no excuse for a dog to bite.
Fear is not an excuse
Food is not an excuse


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> How did you handle this situation? Did you destroy the dog(s)?
> 
> The only it is EVER an accident is when you are breaking up two dogs fighting and put your hand in the way or if the dog is injured and in sever pain. Other than that there is no excuse for a dog to bite.
> Fear is not an excuse
> Food is not an excuse



Nope...should I have?  She was still a cute innocent lab, the neighbors still loved her and she lived to be 14 yrs old.  

Something tells me you will be crappin your pants and pulling the trigger if a snarling pitbull was headed your way....but don't shoot!!  Fear is not an excuse.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 26, 2010)

I asked a simple question and got a smart ellic responce......Ahh why am I suprised. (rolls eyes). 

Would I have killed the dog if it were mine??? Depends! Depends on where the dog bit....did he go for the face or the neck? Or did he bite a leg, foot, hand. Was the dog trying to kill? Or was the dog trying to defend his property......All of those things would be considered......Thats why I asked the question. Someone sure is on the defense (chuckles). 

I still stand by what I said.....No excuse for a dog to bite except the above


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> I asked a simple question and got a smart ellic responce......Ahh why am I suprised. (rolls eyes).
> 
> Would I have killed the dog if it were mine??? Depends! Depends on where the dog bit....did he go for the face or the neck? Or did he bite a leg, foot, hand. Was the dog trying to kill? Or was the dog trying to defend his property......All of those things would be considered......Thats why I asked the question. Someone sure is on the defense (chuckles).
> 
> I still stand by what I said.....No excuse for a dog to bite except the above



Yes I admit.....I was being sarcastic and I do apologize, my wife said I must have forgotten to take my midol...LOL.  Reading through all this nonsense just made me grumpy so I shot back.  People think they have the answer to everything.....ban the pits and guess what??  The rotties or dobermans will step up to take their place.  I learned my lesson the hard way about raising the dogs...so all my dogs are not only people friendly, but dog friendly as well.....any hint of aggression I beat the holy snot out of them and remind them I am ALPHA male.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 26, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Yes I admit.....I was being sarcastic and I do apologize, my wife said I must have forgotten to take my midol...LOL.



No harm no foul..

I agree there should never be a breed ban. Life in prison for the owner of a dog that kills maybe....but not a breed ban.


----------



## BullyTek (Aug 26, 2010)

No BSL....It's not the dogs fault.

Why is it if a kid does something they blame the parents, but if a dog does something they won't blame the OWNER!!!


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 27, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Yes I admit.....I was being sarcastic and I do apologize, my wife said I must have forgotten to take my midol...LOL.  Reading through all this nonsense just made me grumpy so I shot back.  People think they have the answer to everything.....ban the pits and guess what??  The rotties or dobermans will step up to take their place.  I learned my lesson the hard way about raising the dogs...so all my dogs are not only people friendly, but dog friendly as well.....any hint of aggression I beat the holy snot out of them and remind them I am ALPHA male.



Yeah thats a cool thing to put on a internet forum.  So now you have just put yourself in the same ring with these other low life owners.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 27, 2010)

ole lee must have lost his internet connection


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> Yeah thats a cool thing to put on a internet forum.  So now you have just put yourself in the same ring with these other low life owners.



absoulutely...


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 27, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> Yeah thats a cool thing to put on a internet forum.  So now you have just put yourself in the same ring with these other low life owners.



LOL...brilliant, I bet your Mr. goody two shoes, never did a bad thing in your life eh??

That was merely an exageration......Bottom line is...i firmly correct the behavior and let them know it is not acceptable.  Funny how some people can read a one liner and get their panties in a wad.  Coming soon near you....a video posting of me beating my dog with a baseball bat because she growled at a cat......LOL...relax dude.


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 27, 2010)

you posted it not me.  So we are not to believe anything you post because it "might" be an exaggeration?


keep it up, your just


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL...sure "quackwacker".....go ahead and believe every post u read then.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 27, 2010)

Gees!! C'mon guys! Lighten up! I know we all have Cabin fever but do we have to go at each other because we are bored????????
Weather is cooler.....kinda..
Squirrel season is in....
Dove season next week....
Bow season starts in two weeks........(will have my new excalibur in hand tomorrow) WOOHOO!!
Firearm season October.....
Rabbit Season Nov......
There is a lot for us to be looking forward to rather than sweating the small stuff! I have a big grin on MY FACE!


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds to me like the dog has a habit of chasing cars. Lots of dogs have the same stupid habit. I watched a Lab do the same thing to a little girl on her bike... The little girl broke her arm but all the dog wanted was the tire. The same might of been for this pit bull. When things run from em, predator prey instinct kicked in. The owner shoulda avoided such a horrible habit cause although the dog prolly wasn't aiming to harm someone, it can still cause some serious injury. I still don't think the dog should of been put down and of course the owner will get a slap on the wrist cause ya can have a dog as long as its contained but if the dog got loose (which happens on occasion by accident) then theirs nothin the law can do. Even if it didnt get loose, thats all the owners had to say to get off the hook.

The lab that hurt the little girl was finally picked up by animal control a week later and the owners retrieved it and a day later, it was hit by a car  Poor doggy and his horrible avoidable habit! Some times its hard to avoid a habbit like that... and thats when other measures need to be made, such as containment.


----------



## grizzly6543 (Sep 2, 2010)

all yall are rediculous pits are great dogs i own 3 right now and they have never bitten anybody its all about how they are raised so go put down the owners not the dogs


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 2, 2010)

grizzly6543 said:


> all yall are rediculous pits are great dogs i own 3 right now and they have never bitten anybody its all about how they are raised so go put down the owners not the dogs



So if you put down the owners then your left with a bad dog, so then put it down, shoot that's a "win win"!


----------



## kgo (Sep 2, 2010)

HE SAID THIS DOG WAS TRYING TO BITE HIS WIFE AND CHILD. Not your dog or the next guys dog. If that dog tried to get his child it should be put down , we are talking about CHILDREN people don't you people have kids.That dog would not have made it back home. I love my child more than all the dogs on the planet don't ya'll.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, after all discussions it seems that we all agree the owner is responsible for unwanted behavior in dogs. 
Question: what can we do about that? 

Require a license for dog owners? Having people pass a test before owning a dog? Or -like in some European cities- require dogs that are of some breeds to pass a behavior test? Suggestions?


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 2, 2010)

I think k9sar hit the nail on the head.  If a "vicious" chihuahua severly injured or killed someone, then it would be all over the news.  It is just some breeds get a bad rap due to their size and bad owners.  The media wants to sensationalize stuff because it gets them ratings which get them advertising $$$$$.  If all the good stories about dogs could make the media $$$$$ then we would hear a lot more good things.  But as far as dogs that are agressive, I blame the owners.  The dog in my avatar tried to bite my nephew one time, I nipped that in the bud, I showed the dog it was NOT ACCEPTABLE, then I worked on getting the dog better sociolized.  She now gets along fine with pretty much everyone.  If she raises so much as a bristle then the training starts again.  I look at it this way, if one of my animals attacks someone, it is my fault.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> With all of that said- I feel there is a HUGE difference in dogs that are "dog aggressive" and dogs that are "people aggressive".


Aggression toward people often stems from other types of aggression: territory aggression, food aggression, dominance aggression, but most common is fear aggression.... 
It is rarely an aggression toward people only.

Some types of aggressions can be somewhat overcome or prevented by proper socialization as a puppy, but it is partly also hereditary. Too often dogs with instable temperaments are being bred. 

I personally do care about the breed if I would be attacked by a dog. In any case I would prefer to be attacked by a lab than by a pit bull. I really do not care about the stigma of the breeds, but simply looking at the anatomy, a pit bull is just able to cause much more damage to human tissues than a lab.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> I saw an older episode of "It's Me or the Dog" last night in which this family owned a Dachshund that had "bitten and attacked at least 14 people....that's when they stopped counting" to the extent of it "drawing blood and at times requiring stitches."  Guess what?  Dog was just told "no no!" and an attempt to "re-direct its aggression."  If that had been a large breed of dog (no matter what it was) that Dachshund would have been euthanized due to being a dangerous liability.


No it is also WHO owns the dog. Many dachshund owners (usually minis in this part of the country) are elderly women.....


----------



## sawdog (Sep 3, 2010)

kgo said:


> HE SAID THIS DOG WAS TRING TO BITE HIS WIFE AND CHILD. Not your dog or the next guys dog. If that dog tried to get his child it should be put down , we are talking about CHILDREN people don't you people have kids.That dog would not have made it back home. I love my child more than all the dogs on the planet don't ya'll.



Hit the nail on the head. it wouldn't have had a chance to try it again if it was after my child.... I just had 2 pit bulls kill my best hound in my own yard... the owner of the pits heard what happened and sent them off/hid them, till things cooled down. 3 weeks later she brings them back and guess what they have my 7 mouth old pup stretched out on the ground (yes they killed him). My father did shoot and kill one of the pits while they where tearing my pup into. To bad he missed the other one. Called the law, they said we were in or rights and if the other pit crossed onto our land take care of it ourselves they(cops) couldn't do anything about it to help b/c we live in the county not the city. Maybe a little of topic but that's my two cents.


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 8, 2010)

Cam said:


> I personally do care about the breed if I would be attacked by a dog. In any case I would prefer to be attacked by a lab than by a pit bull. I really do not care about the stigma of the breeds, but simply looking at the anatomy, a pit bull is just able to cause much more damage to human tissues than a lab.



I'll agree with that.  Some breeds are capable of causing a lot more injury.  I also would agree with bad breeding in some cases.  But I feel that most are cases of lack of proper training by the owner.


----------



## Ladygriffith (Sep 18, 2010)

First let me say I'm thankful that your family dog included are OK. Yes, I'm a owner of a beautiful blue pit bull ( not back yard breed ) however if my dog showed any kind of aggression I would not hesitate to put him down the southern way. Bad breeding and poor training can equal horrible dog. Even if it is a cocker spaniel.


----------



## ofcford (Sep 22, 2010)

*We are responsible for what we tame.*

If the dog showed a tendency to chase anything for any reason the owner should have protected the dog by restraining it some how. After/before that they should train the dog how to behave.
The owner is responsible for the dogs behaviour.

That being said if the dog attacted a member of my family (un provoked) then I would put it down no matter how attached I was to it. ( I have had to do this in the past to one of my favorite dogs) The risk to humans would out weight the safety of the dog.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 26, 2010)

I need some info on the breed I guess... I hate to lump any one breed into a bad category, but all the negative exposure has me nervous about them (in general)...

My neighbor's son came over today while I was home at lunch. I usually go home to let my dogs out for a few and grab a bite. I have 2 poms and 1 Border Collie. The poms are only back yard dogs so I'm not worried about them. The collie I let loose in the front of the house. Generally she won't leave the yard, maybe if she sees one of the neighbors she will run over and greet them tail wagging slobbering sorta thing...

Anyway, he politely informed me that he had just gotten a registered pitt bull and that he wasn't responsible for anything that happened to my dogs if they stepped foot in his yard. I know that I'm supposed to keep my animals under control. So I agreed that I will do my part to keep them out of his yard. I'm just a bit worried now about having an overly aggressive dog across the street. I have not seen the dog in person, but I'm presuming (stupid at this point) that he has obtained a full grown pitt from someone else, with who knows what kind of attitude. 

Now I could give a rip about what might happen to one of my animals if they stray into a danger zone compared to one of the many 12 and under kids we have zipping up and down the street on an hourly basis. Are there any regulations pertaining to how and where these animals are to be kept? I know my rights if the dog shows aggression, but I'm more concerned about one of the kids who isn't likely to be carrying or thinking about how to deal with an aggressive dog. Kids are going to run, which is a bad idea...

Like I said, I know absolutely nothing about the breed. I've been around a few that were super dogs, very loving, not a wild bone in their body. Then I've been around a few that I was scared to get out of my truck... Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## bobman (Oct 26, 2010)

I wouldn't waste  2 seconds talking to "my  neighbors son" talk to your neighbor not his kid and work it out, sounds like youthful machismo to me.


----------



## plottman25 (Nov 1, 2010)

secondseason said:


> Pit owners are a dedicated bunch.
> 
> I'm an insurance agent and I had a lady insured who had a pit bull (for real) that killed her grandson.  Even after her grandson was killed by the dog she would not get rid of the dog.



THats just on stupid woman. Maybe her little lap dog might put her in the ground one day. Some people are just flat out stupid.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 3, 2010)

now "K", I disagree with the statement, "That it's not alright for a dog to bite you cause he's  HUNGRY, Shoot I 've been so hungry I would defiantly bite anyone if they held a Hot Dog." lol op2:


----------



## dtala (Nov 7, 2010)

rule #1....keep your dang dog kenneled, in a fence, in your yard where you have control over it. Period.

Rules #2-10...see rule one

Rule #11...your dog comes onto my property and acts aggressive towards any member of my family or my animals it is DEAD right there. No warnings, no talking.

Rules 1-10 will solve 99% of the dog problems , and #11 takes care of the other 1%.

btw, I currently own six dogs and all are kenneled except the chihuahua and my retired police K-9 Malinois, who are kept in the house. I live in the country and don't have close neighbors...

  troy


----------

